# Problem bei Max Payne 3 Spiel geht automatisch immer in den Pausemodus



## dealcrasher (1. Juni 2012)

Wie im Titel schon geschrieben springt das Spiel immer in den Pausemodus in wechselnden abständen.
Auch bei denVideos springt es in den Pausemodus als ob ich ESC drücke.
Mal dauert 1min mal alle 2-3 sec. so kann man nicht wirklich Spielen.

Hab schon geschaut ob irgendwelche Programme im Hintergrund stören war nicht der Fall, hab auch mal die Tastaturbelegung geändert und eine andere Tastatur angehängt also das kann ich bis jetzt ausschließen.
Nur jetzt bin ich ratlos!


----------



## dealcrasher (2. Juni 2012)

Hab nur ich das Glück mit diesem Problem?


----------



## Stoned (2. Juni 2012)

Nein ich habe das selbe Problem... grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## dealcrasher (2. Juni 2012)

hast du eine tastatur von steelseries oder logitech?


----------



## FidelioZH (2. Juni 2012)

ich habe das gleiche problem wie ihr beide.

ich habe eine steelseries mouse. meinst du das hat damit was zu tun?


----------



## dealcrasher (2. Juni 2012)

also ich bin dabei das spiel nochmal zu installieren glaub nicht das es was bring aber naja. ich hab eher gedacht es liegt an der tastatur.
hab auch dem support gestern noch eine mail geschrieben bis jetzt keine antwort. 
werd gleich berichten ob das mit der neuinstallation was gebracht hat.


----------



## FidelioZH (2. Juni 2012)

der support hat von mir auch schon ne email bekommen, aber wie bei dir gab es bisher keine antwort. 
im steam forum hat eben einer zu dem thema geschrieben, dass es an der festplatte liegt. laut ihm hilft es sie zu defragmentieren. keine ahnung ob das stimmt, ich bin grade dabei es zu versuchen. ich sag bescheid ob es was bringt.


----------



## dealcrasher (2. Juni 2012)

hat nix gebracht, hab ich mir ja gedacht


----------



## dealcrasher (2. Juni 2012)

ich hab es auf einer ssd installiert kan mir nicht vorstellen das daß was bringt.


----------



## Stoned (3. Juni 2012)

Hab ne Logitech tastatur.... und es liegt ganz bestimmt nicht an einer fragmentierten festplatte omg*


----------



## FidelioZH (3. Juni 2012)

hast recht, hat nichts gebracht. man findet über das problem verdammt wenig... wie kriegen wir das spiel nun zum laufen?


----------



## dealcrasher (3. Juni 2012)

also ich hab jetzt sämtlich treiber von logitch und alle im hintergrund laufenden programme auch antivir usw mal ausgestell und es hat auch nix gebracht.
irgenwas müssen wir gemeinsam haben, scheinen nicht viele zu sein die das problem haben.


----------



## Stoned (3. Juni 2012)

wer nutzt denn nun alles ne logitechtastatur? Wer nutzt ne kabellose?

Wer nutzt von euch Microsoft Office?


----------



## dealcrasher (3. Juni 2012)

Win7 
Office 
Antivir
Stellseries Merc Tastatur
Logitech G500
HD 5870
I7 2600k
Asus Motherboard 
6GB Corsair Ram


----------



## dealcrasher (3. Juni 2012)

Probiert hab ich jetzt volgendes:
Catalyst 12.6 Beta
Kompatibilität Win xp,vista,win7 usw.
Grafikeinstellungen von DX9-11
Andere Tastatur
Sämtliche Hintergrundprogramme geschlossen
Treiber für Tastatur und Maus Deaktiviert

jetzt hab ich echt kein bock mehr nach gefühlte 1million Neustarts


----------



## Fresh1981 (3. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem am Anfang war das ein zwei mal ganz kurz. Allerdings konnte ich nach den Updates völlig Problemfrei spielen. Hast du auch alle Updates heruntergeladen und installiert?


----------



## dealcrasher (3. Juni 2012)

ich denke mal schon ist ja autoupdate... der balken hat auf jedenfall was geladen.
allerdingst jedesmal wenn ich das spiel starte läuft im hintergrund das kleine autoupdate fenster.
ich schau mal ob ich das update irgenwo so runterladen kann.


----------



## dealcrasher (3. Juni 2012)

so bios update hat auch nichts gebracht


----------



## Crysisheld (3. Juni 2012)

Fresh1981 schrieb:


> Ich hatte das gleiche Problem am Anfang war das ein zwei mal ganz kurz. Allerdings konnte ich nach den Updates völlig Problemfrei spielen. Hast du auch alle Updates heruntergeladen und installiert?


 
Ja war bei mir das gleiche nur am Anfang einmal, danach ging alles problemlos


----------



## Tinelonce (3. Juni 2012)

Hey Dealcrasher hatte auch das Problem das meine Tastatur spinnte, habe das Logitech Solar K750.

Habe nun alle Tasten deaktiviert die stören könnten beim spielen, bzw alle die ich in der Software deaktivieren konnte und nun funktioniert alles ohne Probleme, vielleicht nützt dir das was.

Gruss


----------



## dealcrasher (4. Juni 2012)

Ich hab ja schon eine zweite tastatur ausprobiert und die treiber deinstalliert und nur mit win treiber versucht alles fehlanzeige  
ich hab jetzt auch irgendwie keine lust mehr.............................
wenn ich noch mehr in meinem system rummurkse dann funktioniert bald nix mehr!


----------



## FidelioZH (4. Juni 2012)

ich warte darauf das es gepatcht wird bzw. das mir der support antwortet. das ist in jedem fall das letzte rockstar spiel das ich mir gekauft habe...


----------



## dealcrasher (4. Juni 2012)

support ist gut lol........warte da auch schon länger drauf


----------



## Peter23 (4. Juni 2012)

Hast du ein Gamepad oder Joystick angeschlossen?

Mal ab stöpseln.


----------



## dealcrasher (4. Juni 2012)

nein hab ich nicht, hab aber mal ein pad angeschlossen blieb aber bei dem problem.


----------



## dealcrasher (5. Juni 2012)

naja ein gutes hatte es hab schon immer probleme mit dem treiber der tastatur "steelseries merc stealth" gehabt.
wenigstens der ist beseitigt nach dem ich win7 in den testmode versetzt hab und die "unerlaubten" treiber freigeschaltet hab.

ABER MAX LÄUFT IMMER NOCH NICHT


----------



## FidelioZH (6. Juni 2012)

habe gerade den patch installiert und voller hoffnung das spiel gestartet. vor dem patch ist das spiel jede minute 2 mal ins pause menü gegangen, nun tut es das alle 2 minuten. soll heissen, es hat sich zwar ein bisschen verbessert, aber das problem besteht immernoch!


----------



## DerDude86 (6. Juni 2012)

*Max Payne 3 !!!! *

Habe seit dem Ersten Tag ein Problem gehabt. Der Uploder war nur kurz zu sehen und dann kam nix mehr  jetzt habe ich das Spiel Gepatcht und dachte "geil jetzt kann ich endlich Max Zocken" tja Pustekuchen. Das Rockstar Emplem ist erschienen und konnte dann auch die Entertaste drücken um zu Spielen aber dann hieß es Initialisierung und das dauert jetzt schon seit ner 1/2 Std. !!!!! Was soll ich tun habt Ihr ne Ahnung

Antivir und Firewall sind aus und auch der Pc ist auf dem Neuesten Stand


----------



## Mothman (6. Juni 2012)

DerDude86 schrieb:


> Habe seit dem Ersten Tag ein Problem gehabt. Der Uploder war nur kurz zu sehen und dann kam nix mehr  jetzt habe ich das Spiel Gepatcht und dachte "geil jetzt kann ich endlich Max Zocken" tja Pustekuchen. Das Rockstar Emplem ist erschienen und konnte dann auch die Entertaste drücken um zu Spielen aber dann hieß es Initialisierung und das dauert jetzt schon seit ner 1/2 Std. !!!!! Was soll ich tun habt Ihr ne Ahnung


Grafikkarten-Treiber auf dem neuesten Stand? 
Bei mir hat er auch am Anfang beim Ladebildschirm gehangen. Dann hab ich (Geforce GTX 580) den neuesten Treiber installiert und dann lief es wie geschmiert.


----------



## DerDude86 (6. Juni 2012)

Habe den neuesten Treiber drauf und habe die GTX 680 und der der neueste Treiber ist 301.42


----------



## Mothman (6. Juni 2012)

DerDude86 schrieb:


> Habe den neuseten Treiber Drau hab die GTX 680 und der der neueste Treiber ist 301.42


Ja, den hab ich auch. Dann kannst du wenigstens das als Ursache vermutlich schon mal ausschließen.


----------



## DerDude86 (6. Juni 2012)

Schon


----------



## DerDude86 (6. Juni 2012)

Ich Install gerade nochmal und ma schauen vielleicht gehts dann


----------



## dealcrasher (6. Juni 2012)

ich habs 2 mal installiert nix immer dieses blöde problem mit der pause.


----------



## Stoned (10. Juni 2012)

Bei mir ist das problem weg aber keine ahnung warum


----------



## Keule2012 (26. Juli 2012)

Hi,

ich habe seit gestern auch das Game und das selbe Problem gehabt wie Du.

Nach endlosen umgestelle und neu Installation hatte ich ich aber das Problem mit dem Pausen gelöst.

Wenn Du den VPN-Client Hamachi bei Dir als Netzwerk hast, dann versuche dies:

Deaktiviere das Hamachi Netzwerk.

Seit dem läuft das Game bei mir ohne die nervigen Pausenunterbrechung. Anscheinend löst Hamachi bei einigen Games Konflikte aus, ich hatte schon mal ein Problem damit gehabt, zuletzt mit dem Game Sniper Ghost Warrior. Dort konnte ich nicht am Multiplayer teilnehmen. Nach dem ich Hamachi deaktiviert hatte kam ich auch rein...

Hoffe das ist auch Dein Problem und wünsche Dir nun viel Spaß beim zocken.

Gruß

Keule2012


----------

